# Squatting close to Detroit



## jukkavassar (May 15, 2016)

Found a house around more abounded houses rail road tracks and a 24hour store.


----------



## Haystack (May 15, 2016)

Sick!


----------



## Kim Chee (May 15, 2016)

Are there dumpsters nearby or work?


----------



## jukkavassar (May 15, 2016)

Yes.


----------

